# Velvet Smoking Jacket to Host Formal Dinner



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Gentlemen,

I thought this topic would have a better response in the Trad Forum, so here I am. Thanks for your help in advance.

I am hosting a black-tie, formal dinner for my 29th birthday at a private room at the Ritz-Carlton in Dallas.

Full details on the menu and venue can be found here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87098

As the host of such a function, is it acceptable to wear a velvet smoking jacket? If I wear such a jacket, would the rest of my formal furnishings and accessories remain unchanged?

And of course, if this is suitable, what suggestions do you have for me acquiring a velvet smoking jacket?

Thanks again.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Chase, I'm not going to answer your question, because I don't know. :icon_smile:

But, I am curious as to why you would consider the velvet jacket over a more typical dinner jacket?

I hope you have a good time at the celebration.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Qualifying what I said by PM....

If it's a true _smoking jacket_, with a belt, then it's best left for after dinner. Part of the point is that it's a change of clothes for after-dinner activities. Like smoking. And talking your drunkest friend into riding a luggage cart through the lobby.

If it's a jacket that looks like it's part of a tuxedo, except that it's velvet (I have one like this in a subdued navy paisley with grosgrain lapels), you could probably get away with it, but would there be political ramifications for asking your guests to wear tuxedos and then straying from it yourself?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

stfu said:


> But, I am curious as to why you would consider the velvet jacket over a more typical dinner jacket?


Well, because I believe I read somewhere that when hosting a formal dining event, it is acceptable to wear a velvet smoking jacket in place of a dinner jacket.

Of course, this custom could have died out in 1880 for all I know... :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes

Here;

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=6330

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=1860

https://www.oliverbrown.org.uk/#2393X2404

https://buckleighs.com/mens.html


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> And talking your drunkest friend into riding a luggage cart through the lobby.


Umm, Mike, what _kind_ of party do you think this is? It's a formal dinner, not a drunken brawl at a fraternity. 

--Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Umm, Mike, what _kind_ of party do you think this is? It's a formal dinner, not a drunken brawl at a fraternity.
> 
> --Chase


At a formal dinner hosted by the son of a famous Hudson River School artist, the host himself did this. Out on the street. Naked.

Incidentally, here's an interesting article on smoking jackets from Cigar Aficionado:

_"They are at-home wear, of course," agrees Joseph Barrato, chief executive officer of Brioni USA, "but I think they should more properly be presented as an alternative type of formalwear. That way, a man can be made more aware of the possibilities of the garment, that it's really a jacket meant for entertaining." _

I still stand by my original opinion, that it's meant for the slightly more casual activites after dinner. :icon_smile:​


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Well, because I believe I read somewhere that when hosting a formal dining event, it is acceptable to wear a velvet smoking jacket in place of a dinner jacket.
> 
> Of course, this custom could have died out in 1880 for all I know... :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> --Chase


This is why I asked. I have heard it is "acceptable" too, but I am still unsure as to why you (or I) might do it. My "feeeling" on the subject is that were you hosting at your residence, it would be much more "understandable". Unless you have a compelling reason to take this "risk", I would not. (And if you do, please report back! Actually report back no matter what.)


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Literide said:


> Yes
> 
> Here;


Thanks, Literide! I am swooning over the Turnbull & Asser creation:

I'm just not sure what color to go with...

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> At a formal dinner hosted by the son of a famous Hudson River School artist, the host himself did this. Out on the street. Naked.
> 
> Incidentally, here's an interesting article on smoking jackets from Cigar Aficionado:
> 
> ...




Mike, thanks for the article. Interesting read.

Regarding the notion of the host (me) of this dinner riding in a luggage cart in the street naked, I'll keep it in mind in case there's a lull in the evening and we need something to perk things up a bit. :icon_smile: ​


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

stfu said:


> This is why I asked. I have heard it is "acceptable" too, but I am still unsure as to why you (or I) might do it. My "feeeling" on the subject is that were you hosting at your residence, it would be much more "understandable". Unless you have a compelling reason to take this "risk", I would not. (And if you do, please report back! Actually report back no matter what.)


stfu, I just think wearing a velvet smoking jacket is the epitome of elegance. And to wear it to host your own formal dinner? Elegance Supreme! :icon_smile:

I also think it's a classic way to set you apart from your guests, yet still be true to what is proper and correct at such an event.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I also think it's a classic way to set you apart from your guests, yet still be true to what is proper and correct at such an event.


Infinitely better than a paper hat that has "Birthday Boy" printed on it in glitter. :icon_smile_big:

Speaking of which, will there be any singing?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> Speaking of which, will there be any singing?


Upon serving the birthday cake, there will be a call for birthday toasts.

However, there will probably be music--I am seriously considering hiring a small (five-piece) Orchestra to play.

If I need to expose myself on the street in a luggage cart, I'm sure you have something suitable in mind they can play as background music... :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> If I need to expose myself on the street in a luggage cart, I'm sure you have something suitable in mind they can play as background music... :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> --Chase


My vote goes for the William Tell Overture. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> My vote goes for the William Tell Overture. :icon_smile_wink:


_Really?_ Since you're such a fan of musical theatre, I thought it might be 
"Let Me Entertain You." :icon_smile_big:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

"*Velvet Smoking Jacket to Host Formal Dinner"

*That's some special jacket!* :icon_smile_big:
*


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

randomdude said:


> "*Velvet Smoking Jacket to Host Formal Dinner"
> 
> *That's some special jacket!* :icon_smile_big:
> *


*ROFLMAO*, randomdude! :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_big:

--Chase


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> As the host of such a function, is it acceptable to wear a velvet smoking jacket? If I wear such a jacket, would the rest of my formal furnishings and accessories remain unchanged?


It is not just acceptable, it is a fine touch. Wear a softer shirt with laydown collar. The rest unchanged. But if you were at home, slippers would be nice.


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I would only wear a smoking jacket at home though the fact that you have a private dining room lends merit.

This photo shows the sort of feel I think a smoking jacket engenders and I have wanted one ever since I first saw this photo.

__
https://flic.kr/p/1742560019
Obviously minus the unfortunate chap on the left wearing jeans.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Carlton-Browne said:


> I think I would only wear a smoking jacket at home though the fact that you have a private dining room lends merit.
> 
> This photo shows the sort of feel I think a smoking jacket engenders and I have wanted one ever since I first saw this photo.
> 
> ...


Not everyone in this group (shot at Balmoral I believe) has the wardrobe or knew to bring it. I like Rory Stewart in tartan trews with his SJ.
Brits seem to be big on not buttoning DB SJs, very louche. I would rather see them with BT accesories including bow tie, but they are in the country, where you wear a tie to shoot during the day but not always for dinner.

With an SJ you could substitute Albert slippers for pumps.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I thought this topic would have a better response in the Trad Forum, so here I am. Thanks for your help in advance.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fine, with black tie shirt and tie, and preferably velvet slippers-and NO cowboy hat!


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

Literide said:


> With an SJ you could substitute Albert slippers for pumps.


Couldn't agree more. I would love to see a better photo of Prince Charles' footwear - they look like ornately embroidered Alberts though they also wouldn't look out of place on the feet of an 18th century Central Asian potentate.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> _Really?_ Since you're such a fan of musical theatre, I thought it might be
> "Let Me Entertain You." :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Kind Regards,
> ...


Depends on what you're wearing. Or not wearing. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I would wear a smoking jacket in a heartbeat (provided it had either button or frog fastenings--the belted kind look too much like a robe for wear outside of one's own home or for apres-event cigar smoking).

I think that it WILL set you apart as the host. I love it!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chase, I think it's a great idea, simply because it's the kind of odd or eccentric thing I'd do myself. Of course, after the dinner itself, when enjoying a cigar I would then don a Victorian smoking cap with the SJ. https://www.victoriana.com/Mens-Clothing/mens-smokingcap.htm
Not so sure about the availability of them nowadays though.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

This whole thread is getting too theatrical for me.

Keep it simple is the best rule...


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> This whole thread is getting too theatrical for me.
> 
> Keep it simple is the best rule...


Point noted and taken, sir. We'll try and do a better job here in the future.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

EastVillageTrad said:


> This whole thread is getting too theatrical for me.
> 
> Keep it simple is the best rule...


Oh don't be such an old stick in the mud, dear boy!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> This whole thread is getting too theatrical for me.
> 
> Keep it simple is the best rule...


Ah, yess...but in the inimitable words of the Bard, "All the world's a stage..."

There is much to be said for simplicity, as true elegance is frequently found in it; however, anyone participating in a clothing forum (particularly a themed one, such as AAAT) cannot be divorced from the stage-setting that one's attire does for any introduction or occasion.

Events, like many things in life (romance. etc.) have little meaning except that which we impart to them. Using a smoking jacket to set the tone of an affair is little different from putting flowers on one's dining table for guests or wearing a panama fedora on vacation in a tropical climate.

The clothing described on this forum to an outsider is just interchangeable fabric to cover oneself--to an afficianado, it is one's persona and details much about the person at a glance.

I think you could agree, that if the choice is to wallow in the mundane dress of the average citizen & to wear whatever is in the front of the closet, or to wear something (within societal bounds of appropriateness) that has a certain flair, swagger, and duende, always opt for the exceptional (it makes life more interesting)!:icon_smile:


----------



## Carlton-Browne (Jun 4, 2007)

> I would then don a Victorian smoking cap with the SJ.
> 
> Not so sure about the availability of them nowadays though.


Swaine Adeney & Brigg (which I suppose means Herbie Johnson) had one last time I was in the shop. I imagine that was at a price. Mind you I have an embroidered Tajiki pill box hat as a souvenir from a trip that I would almost be as happy to wear and it only cost a dollar.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Carlton-Browne said:


> Swaine Adeney & Brigg (which I suppose means Herbie Johnson) had one last time I was in the shop. I imagine that was at a price. Mind you I have an embroidered Tajiki pill box hat as a souvenir from a trip that I would almost be as happy to wear and it only cost a dollar.


Indeed, some of those Asian hats do resemble smoking caps.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Current Conventional Wisdom&#8230;*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=684786&postcount=37


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Carlton-Browne said:


> Swaine Adeney & Brigg (which I suppose means Herbie Johnson) had one last time I was in the shop. I imagine that was at a price. Mind you I have an embroidered Tajiki pill box hat as a souvenir from a trip that I would almost be as happy to wear and it only cost a dollar.


As of the date of the _Cigar Aficionado_ article I posted earlier, Turnbull & Asser still made smoking caps. Can't imagine they're at all cheaper then Swaine Adeney & Brigg.

I'm not completely sure what one looks like, but I don't care to dress like Morocco Mole in order to appreciate a Montecristo #2.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*"too theatrical"*

What do you have against Thespians? Those who dress in Trad-Drag often can use a little help in the Costume Department.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*Smoking Caps*

I'm sure I saw Smoking Caps in the most recent catalogue from James Lock.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pale Male said:


> I'm sure I saw Smoking Caps in the most recent catalogue from James Lock.


https://www.lockhatters.co.uk/Smoking_Caps__amp__Fez-c32.aspx

They have three.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> https://www.lockhatters.co.uk/Smoking_Caps__amp__Fez-c32.aspx
> 
> They have three.


I'm partial to this one--










--but in Burgundy... of course, I might have to select a different color, depending upon the color of the jacket I purchase.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I'm partial to this one--
> 
> --but in Burgundy... of course, I might have to select a different color, depending upon the color of the jacket I purchase.


I think burgundy is the perfect color for a smoking jacket.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Carlton-Browne said:


> I think I would only wear a smoking jacket at home though the fact that you have a private dining room lends merit.
> 
> This photo shows the sort of feel I think a smoking jacket engenders and I have wanted one ever since I first saw this photo.
> 
> ...


Wow, I _really_ like Rory's trousers there.

I have a nice-ish velvet sportcoat I bought _cheap_ from, um target, a while back, never worn it, but thought it might be cool as a velvet DJ substitute, for things like Christmas dinner at home and the like.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> As the host of such a function, is it acceptable to wear a velvet smoking jacket? If I wear such a jacket, would the rest of my formal furnishings and accessories remain unchanged?
> 
> And of course, if this is suitable, what suggestions do you have for me acquiring a velvet smoking jacket?


Yes, I would keep everything unchanged.

If I did wear a velvet jacket, it would be a dinner jacket and not a smoking jacket, which looks too informal to me.

Reasons not to:
- the function is not in your home
- specified black tie for guests
- very formal setting
- when else will you wear it?
- it looks like you'll be spending plenty on the evening without additional clothing

Reasons to:
- you are the host
- relatively close friends (I think)
- small guest list
- private dining room
- educate people a little bit about (semi-)formal wear

What I'd wear if I decided to:
- black satin lapels
- black, navy, dark green, or burgundy velvet
- no belt (nor quilted lapels/collar - smoking jacket features)
- SB or DB would be fun

Where to get one:
- Joseph Bank has two on sale right now (>= 60% off, might end tomorrow)
- probably not bespoke, not sure I'd put that much money into such a garment


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

pbc said:


> ...
> Reasons not to:
> - the function is not in your home
> - specified black tie for guests
> ...


I'm sorry, you forgot the most obvious reason not to: looking like a horse's a**.

My first principle: you should wear whatever you want to wear. Absolutely. But since you're asking for opinions, in my perspective a 29-year-old wearing a smoking jacket is the height of pretentiousness. Or is pomposity the word I'm groping for? Jeeves would know.

While we're at it, I'm sure the members can provide you with suggestions on where to get a monocle. A cigarette holder is also in order.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Sartre said:


> I'm sorry, you forgot the most obvious reason not to: looking like a horse's a**.
> 
> My first principle: you should wear whatever you want to wear. Absolutely. But since you're asking for opinions, in my perspective a 29-year-old wearing a smoking jacket is the height of pretentiousness. Or is pomposity the word I'm groping for? Jeeves would know.
> 
> While we're at it, I'm sure the members can provide you with suggestions on where to get a monocle. A cigarette holder is also in order.


You forget that the young man intends to host a formal dinner to honor himself. He is clearly well beyond concerns of both pretentiousness and pomposity.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Sartre said:


> While we're at it, I'm sure the members can provide you with suggestions on where to get a monocle. A cigarette holder is also in order.


No worries, Sartre, I still have a monocle and cigarette holder that were bestowed on me a year and a half ago in the "Mad For Ascots" thread! :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

After searching, it turns out Pakeman has _precisely_ what I am looking for:










I, of course, will have one made up in burgundy.

BTW, how many of you gentlemen knew that the French for 'Dinner Jacket' is 'Le Smoking'? :icon_smile:

And, if I may add, this is my 500th post and I am now a Senior Member here.

Thank you, gentlemen, for all your noble words. Godspeed!

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> And, if I may add, this is my 500th post and I am know a Senior Member here.
> 
> Thank you, gentlemen, for all your noble words. Godspeed!


I'm right behind you. At a polite, non-intrusive distance.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> After searching, it turns out Pakeman has _precisely_ what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to ask: is this a joke? In every Candid Camera episode, there was that moment where the victim just couldn't take anymore and the idea that it was a put-on became more likely than it being real. It's like Thurston Howell the III has sprung to life in the form of a 20-something Texan. Too much, too much.

From the absurdly costume-like topic to the affected language of Chase's message, I just can't imagine anyone like this exists outside of a 1920s novel. For chrissakes, I actually went to a New England prep school and a trad college (in the Ivy League) and never came across anyone that was so spot-on with the stereotypes.

Forget it, don't tell me if it's a joke. I sorta hope it's not.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> After searching, it turns out Pakeman has _precisely_ what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good to me. And burgundy sounds great.

You seem to be within the Roetzel-thumping conventional wisdom (which you don't really need to be, anyway...)

Have a good time!


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*I just can't imagine anyone like... Chase Hamilton*

As the song goes, you need to "Use Your Imagination".

A week or so into Freshman Year, after I neurotically convinced myself that all the Really Smart, Truly Witty, Fun, Swellegant People must actually be somewhere else -- Harvard, maybe? -- I walked into an meeting and saw a fellow seated on one of the leather sofas dressed in a burgundy velvet smoking jacket. So-and-so the third's Grandson. Too few and far between for my taste. One really should balance the grim pre-professionalism with a few characters that F. Scott might recognize.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

*Use Your Imagination*

Use your imagination
Just take this motto for your theme.
And soon every night
Will be crowded with delight
And every day will be a dream.

Use your imagination
You'll see such wonders if you do.
Around you there lies
Pure enchantment in disguise
And endless joys you never knew.

Behind every cloud
There's a so-lovely star.
Behind every star,
There's a lovelier one by far.

So use your imagination
Just take this motto for your theme.
And soon you will dance
On the road to sweet romance
And every day will be a dream.
And every day will be a perfect dream.

Music and Lyrics: Cole Porter

All rights reserved.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

While I feel I have the right attitude (no reticence) to wear one, I don't think I would at this particular function. But I have no problems with such a host wearing it. Frankly, I don't think age has as much to do with being able to wear certain styles or articles as some people have mentioned. Attitude is far more important. I like the attention to detail Chase has put into this and think it will turn out wonderfully. In fact, white tie wouldn't seem out of place for this function either - carefully selected very elegant private dining room, planned menu in consultation with the chef, string quintet, select group of close friends, etc. Wear the jacket. Do post some pictures of the evening.

pbc


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Use your imagination
> Just take this motto for your theme.
> And soon every night
> Will be crowded with delight
> And every day will be a dream.


My first thought was Gene Wilder in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_. For the song title, not his purple velvet suit...

With all the other horrid things that people your age can be involved in, I'm grateful that you've chosen something that is uplifting to those around you.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm so darn happy nowadays to see people "dressing up" in something besides a hideous spread collar shirt worn without tie and $300 jeans that I don't care how pretentious people might think this is. 

Good for you Chase for finding a harmless way to celebrate your birthday that you will enjoy. I hope you and your lucky friends have a great time, and many more celebrations to follow.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Miket61 said:


> My first thought was Gene Wilder in _Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory_. For the song title, not his purple velvet suit...


I was just ad-libbing a little ditty based on the 'golden ticket' song to a friend earlier in reference to a promotion they're running at the Wendy's down the street. Weird.


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> After searching, it turns out Pakeman has _precisely_ what I am looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chase--

That jacket is pure sartorial splendor! Perfect...or as another poster noted, "swellegant."

I would go for it wholeheartedly. The Cole Porter reference is completely apropos.

Dum Vivimus, Vivamus!


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

One additional thought:

Has anybody here have any experience with Pakeman Catto and Carter?

It would of course, not to be in my best interests to engage a clothier who delivers quality or service substandard to my requirements.

Please endeavor to speak freely, gentlemen, any and all responses will be held in _strictist_ confidence.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> One additional thought:
> 
> Has anybody here have any experience with Pakeman Catto and Carter?
> 
> ...


Old chum,

On my grand tour of the continent during autumn last, I chanced into the abode of Pakeman, et al. Their sartorial quality was only matched by their collective urbane wit. To any who would deny their offerings are amongst the tip-tops of Saville Row, I would offer my most severe off hissing and tut-tutting.

I leave you with the words of Laurence Sterne from Tristram Shandy:

_Persons of quality and fortune distinguish themselves by the fineness of their clothes_

Never a truer phrase has been spake, do you concur?

Until we meet again, old boy, I'll be singing the Whiffenpoof song in your absence.

Toodles.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Porter Sq! You truly are a man among men, to assist me in this sartorial endeavor.

If you speak highly of the quality of Peakman, that I shall put this matter to rest with all due haste. You are truly a beacon a light in a sea of darkness, sir!

That maxim as expressed by Mr. Shandy is one I can only _hope_ to aspire to. However, _A Man's Reach Must Exceed His Grasp, or What's a Heaven For?_

I shall delight in you singing _anything_ in my absence, dear friend. I do admit that I have made no secret of my great fondness for American Musical Theatre on these electronic assemblies.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Our Man Chase*



PorterSq said:


> I have to ask: is this a joke? In every Candid Camera episode, there was that moment where the victim just couldn't take anymore and the idea that it was a put-on became more likely than it being real. It's like Thurston Howell the III has sprung to life in the form of a 20-something Texan. Too much, too much.
> 
> From the absurdly costume-like topic to the affected language of Chase's message, I just can't imagine anyone like this exists outside of a 1920s novel. For chrissakes, I actually went to a New England prep school and a trad college (in the Ivy League) and never came across anyone that was so spot-on with the stereotypes.
> 
> Forget it, don't tell me if it's a joke. I sorta hope it's not.


A bit of put-on is not such a bad thing, be it on behalf of the guests or us posters. I sense a playful spirit in the entire planning and execution-to-be of this event. I admit that I haven't heard much of gatherings like this since those of the preppy fraternities at Penn in the 70s. (We blue-collar jocks could only peer in through the windows, with thorough lack of understanding.) The smoking jacket is symbolic of this spirit, and I think the guests will get a hoot out of it. As for stereotypes, we is what we is. Rock on! Bill
________________________________
"Father, oh Father, when may I access the trust fund, Father?"
comedian Robert Townsend.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> Old chum,
> 
> On my grand tour of the continent during autumn last, I chanced into the abode of Pakeman, et al. Their sartorial quality was only matched by their collective urbane wit. To any who would deny their offerings are amongst the tip-tops of Saville Row, I would offer my most severe off hissing and tut-tutting.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, it is true then, you colonials in New England really do wish you were still British with your use of such flowery language. :icon_smile_wink: However old boy, you really do need to update your English a tad. What!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Oh dear, it is true then, you colonials in New England really do wish you were still British with your use of such flowery language. :icon_smile_wink: However old boy, you really do need to update your English a tad. What!:icon_smile_wink:


You done figured me out, your holiness, the Earl.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> A bit of put-on is not such a bad thing, be it on behalf of the guests or us posters. I sense a playful spirit in the entire planning and execution-to-be of this event. I admit that I haven't heard much of gatherings like this since those of the preppy fraternities at Penn in the 70s. (We blue-collar jocks could only peer in through the windows, with thorough lack of understanding.) The smoking jacket is symbolic of this spirit, and I think the guests will get a hoot out of it. As for stereotypes, we is what we is. Rock on! Bill
> ________________________________
> "Father, oh Father, when may I access the trust fund, Father?"
> comedian Robert Townsend.


Eyedoc, I went to Penn too. Go Quakers!


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Is it ironic we have a couple Penn guys discussing the apparently overwrought words and deeds of one Texan Gentleman?

Ehh, probably I am mis-using the term. I went to a state school.

I kid.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

PorterSq said:


> Eyedoc, I went to Penn too. Go Quakers!


Can I throw in a tangential rah rah for _my_ Quakers, at Penn Charter?


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> Can I throw in a tangential rah rah for _my_ Quakers, at Penn Charter?


Mike, and Porter, Quaker-dom is a good thing. Just between thee and me, however, I think the Southern Methodists have more fun.:devil: Bill
p.s. I knew quite a few of those Penn Charter guys. Solid, very solid.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah, _yes_! The University of Pennsylvania--_The Fighting Quakers!_ (I must admit, I do omit a slight chuckle when I write that phrase. A 'Fighting Quaker'--'tis an oxymoron, no doubt! :icon_smile:

You gentlemen have really given me an opportunity to relive my pleasant youth. For you see, I was _not_ born and bred in the Lone Star State. Nay, I have only been a resident of the land of Oil and Cattle these eighteen months.

For I grew up in a different place. In a state shaped like a keystone, near a city named for love of fellow man. I remember when I was a young lad residing at the family manse in Gladwyne, Grandfather would often loan our groundsmen to The University to assist in the maintenance of Franklin Field.

Ah, to be young again! However, I would be neglectful if I did not hasten to add what Mr. Shaw said on that very subject: _Youth is a wonderful thing. What a crime to waste it on the young._

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I remember when I was a young lad residing at the family manse in Gladwyne, Grandfather would often loan our groundsmen to The University to assist in the maintenance of Franklin Field.
> 
> Ah, to be young again!Chase


Tis quite a memory you have, given that Franklin Field has had an artificial surface since 1969 and you've not yet hit your 29th birthday. Were grandpappy's groundsmen over there brushing up the knap to confirm the concrete wasn't showing through the plastic grass?

It's good to hear you've moved to Texas. No doubt, you're a good fit: it's a place where the bulls are big, as is the bullsh!t.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Ah! PorterSq! So _good_ of you to drop by and chat, dear boy.

Regarding your insightful thoughts re: Franklin Field. Well, that is what I _seem_ to recall. However, my recollections (like others, I suppose) can sometimes play tricks and be at fault; perhaps it was the athletic field of a preparatory school where the groundsmen went. Or, perhaps not. I'm sure there are _many_ ways such semi-skilled laborers could be useful in maintaining an athletic field, with or without natural turf being present.

So Franklin Field abandoned natural sod for its playing grounds in 1969? Ah, interesting! These electronic assemblies constantly yield amazement to me as vital sources of information.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*don't trouble me with facts*



PorterSq said:


> Tis quite a memory you have, given that Franklin Field has had an artificial surface since 1969 and you've not yet hit your 29th birthday. Were grandpappy's groundsmen over there brushing up the knap to confirm the concrete wasn't showing through the plastic grass?
> 
> It's good to hear you've moved to Texas. No doubt, you're a good fit: it's a place where the bulls are big, as is the bullsh!t.


To your point, I have just raised my left arm above my head, in the interest of saving my timepiece. It IS getting deep! Chase, if we've been had, keep it up!
p.s. the slippery turf on rainy Franklin made for a diving save in an intramural soccer game, with my feet going out from under, just in time to smother the shot.....ah, the memories.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Chase, if we've been had, keep it up!


"I Don't Want to Know":

 If music is no longer lovely,
If laughter is no longer lilting,
If lovers are no longer loving,
Then I don't want to know.

If summer is no longer carefree,
If children are no longer singing,
If people are no longer happy,
Then I don't want to know.

Let me hide ev'ry truth from my eyes with the back of my hand,
Let me live in a world full of lies with my head in the sand.
For my memories all are exciting.
My memories all are enchanted,
My memories burn in my mead with a steady glow;

So if, my friends, if love is dead,
I don't want to know!

Music and Lyrics: Jerry Herman


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> ...For I grew up in a different place. In a state shaped like a keystone, near a city named for its fellow man...
> Chase


Don't mean to pick, but Pennsylvania is called the keystone state because of its role in the vote for independence.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Sartre said:


> Don't mean to pick, but Pennsylvania is called the keystone state because of its role in the vote for independence.


Sartre! Unfortunately, my French is not where it ought to be; so I do hope you will condescend to allow me to respond in _my_ native tongue. I humbly apologize for my ill-bred manners in this instance.

Philosopher that you are, I am sure that you will be among the first to recognize although the question is just singular, the answers may be plural.

I remember distinctly the tutelage I had under Mr. James Carstairs during my formative years.

Mr. Carstairs informed me there were _three_ reasons as to why my beloved home State is known as "The Keystone State:"


It was in the middle of the colonies geographically--hence the Keystone of the group;
As you have mentioned, due to it hosting the Continental Congress--it was key in the establishment of Independence;
As I have mentioned, it is shaped like a keystone.

Sartre, I _do_ enjoy discussions of an Historical nature--I find it so revitalizing! :icon_smile:

Perhaps one day you will join me in Afternoon Tea and we can discuss the XYZ Affair or the Election Dispute of 1876! It would be my _supreme_ pleasure.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Sartre! Unfortunately, my French is not where it ought to be; so I do hope you will condescend to allow me to respond in _my_ native tongue. I humbly apologize for my ill-bred manners in this instance.
> 
> Philosopher that you are, I am sure that you will be among the first to recognize although the question is just singular, the answers may be plural.
> 
> ...


Kinda funny, kinda irritating. If anyone wonders why this board is falling apart, it's threads like these. Stupid to begin with, and it's only devolved from there. Oh well, a nihilist like me thinks it's all sorta pointless anyway.

Go Quakers.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Poor PorterSq. Poor, poor, PorterSq.


If I may offer a suggestion, kind sir--although I have no need for them, I have heard that many have raised their spirits by ingesting copious amounts of psychoactive pharmaceuticals.



Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Please stop. It's old at this point.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

This is not for the faint of heart. Oh, the humanity.........:devil:


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Poor PorterSq. Poor, poor, PorterSq.
> 
> If I may offer a suggestion, kind sir--although I have no need for them, I have heard that many have raised their spirits by ingesting copious amounts of psychoactive pharmaceuticals.
> 
> ...


Get lost, guy. The fact that you are posting from Highland Park, TX says enough. Not to mention the content of your posts. I've lived in Dallas, TX and , Texas in general, (yes I am a native, 5 generations) long enough to see that you're all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Beefeater said:


> Get lost, guy. The fact that you are posting from Highland Park, TX says enough. Not to mention the content of your posts. I've lived in Dallas, TX and , Texas in general, (yes I am a native, 5 generations) long enough to see that you're all hat and no cattle.


Hmmm. While I admit this thread has taken many bizarre twists and turns and probably got a little out of hand at times, you may want to re-read my posts a little more carefully.

I stated that I had been in Texas for nearly two years, and was a native of the Philadelphia area--_not_ that I was a "wealthy Texan," a la the TV series "Dallas," which I believe is your implication.

If you don't care for what I post, so be it. However, please critique what I _actually _wrote, not your perception of what I wrote.

And if you don't like what I say, you certainly can avail yourself of the handy "Ignore" function we have here, and never have to bother with reading them again.

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Hmmm. While I admit this thread has taken many bizarre twists and turns and probably got a little out of hand at times, you may want to re-read my posts a little more carefully.
> 
> I stated that I had been in Texas for nearly two years, and was a native of the Philadelphia area--_not_ that I was a "wealthy Texan," a la the TV series "Dallas," which I believe is your implication.
> 
> ...


Consider myself a fan of the ignore function.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not really familiar with Texas idioms, but "all hat" seems to sum up Chase pretty well.

Sad character. See the thread about his 29th birthday party.

A careful reading of Petronius may set him straight (Chase apes education and breeding, so he may have heard of him) - but I'm not sure.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Beefeater said:


> Consider myself a fan of the ignore function.


Good point. Chase Hamilton will become only the second person on my "ignore" list, together with the infamous "Kitonbrioni guy."

As an aside, the folks on this board - me included - could use a good tweaking now and again. I've been accused of doing so myself. But Chase Hamilton has made 500+ posts, each of them with fake, grandious affect. That's either a rather staggeringly-involved tweak-up, or a good sign of just a really annoying dude. Either way, "ignore" will resolve it.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> ...Sad character. See the thread about his 29th birthday party...


This IS the thread about his 29th birthday party.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

This is the thread about what to wear to the dinner, I meant the one about what to eat:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87098

Why do I bother?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Ironic, I know, but I'm semi-bumping this thread to ask: Can we let this thread die already?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay. I understand. Things got a *lot* out of hand in this thread.

I am sorry. It happens.

I promise to be more mindful of my posting habits around here in the future.

Pentheos - I have never heard of Petronius before, but a scan on the entry on him in Wikipedia leaves me wanting to know more.

--Chase


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I have never heard of Petronius before, but a scan on the entry on him in Wikipedia leaves me wanting to know more.


Pretty much anything in Wikipedia should leave you wanting to know more...


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Topsider said:


> Pretty much anything in Wikipedia should leave you wanting to know more...


Not always true. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom Reading this will make you wish that you knew less about the subject matter.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

videocrew said:


> Not always true. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom Reading this will make you wish that you knew less about the subject matter.


True, dat. I want that five minutes of my life back!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Topsider said:


> True, dat. I want that five minutes of my life back!


A furries murder was the featured story on the detective show "CSI," though at the time I did not realize that these people really existed. Yecch. Bill


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Gentlemen--aren't we getting just a _wee_ bit off-topic here? :icon_smile_wink:

--Chase


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Gentlemen--aren't we getting just a _wee_ bit off-topic here?


On page four? What did you expect?


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Topsider said:


> On page four? What did you expect?


Oh, I thought by page four we'd be discussing appropriate squares for the Velvet DJ--but hey, that is just me, as they say. :icon_smile:

--Chase


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

PorterSq said:


> II just can't imagine anyone like this exists outside of a 1920s novel. For chrissakes, I actually went to a New England prep school and a trad college (in the Ivy League) and never came across anyone that was so spot-on with the stereotypes.
> 
> Forget it, don't tell me if it's a joke. I sorta hope it's not.


This sort of life exists, and even right by Porter Square. I wonder how you could miss it.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

Bogdanoff said:


> This sort of life exists, and even right by Porter Square. I wonder how you could miss it.


Point. Set. And Match! :icon_smile:

Bogdanoff, you are as welcome here as the flowers in May.

Do you have any plans, for say, the end of January? There's always room for one more... 

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

eyedoc2180 said:


> A furries murder was the featured story on the detective show "CSI," though at the time I did not realize that these people really existed. Yecch. Bill


I used to know a lady whose son was a furry. He had a furry boyfriend and they lived fairly normal lives when they weren't at home, but were completely in character as their chosen animals when in the house.

Amusingly, her daughter worked at Disneyland. She later got to be a "character actor," playing roles like Alice in Wonderland and Snow White, but at the time she was doing roles with competely obscuring costumes, like Chip and Dale or Captain Hook. Disney calls them "Fuzzies."

It was amusing when she'd comment on a forum about her family, then someone would have to explain, "no, the son is a furry. The daughter's a fuzzy."


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

_No,_ Mike, we were trying to get the thread back _on_-topic. :devil:

Keep this up, and I'll see that you're condemned to wear "fashion forward" shoes for the rest of your life... 

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

eyedoc2180 said:


> A furries murder was the featured story on the detective show "CSI," though at the time I did not realize that these people really existed. Yecch. Bill


I got my introduction from an Entourage episode.

Back to furry, uh, I mean velvet DJs/SJs


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I oughta have my head examined, but sometimes you just gotta say 'What The Hell':


Is it customary to wear a square with a Velvet Smoking Jacket?


--Chase


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Chase Hamilton said:


> Is it customary to wear a square with a Velvet Smoking Jacket?


No pocket squares. A Lady's undergarments neatly folded. Silk of course. And if you are the kind that unbuttons your sleeve cuffs, you let them show. Otherwise, not.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I got money that says:

Chase Hamilton = Howard

Anyone want any of it?


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ection_Id=512&Parent_Id=227&Product_Id=929530

:idea:


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Note similarity in fabric and concept to Court Dress. That is, pre-Brumell evening wear.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Bogdanoff said:


> No pocket squares. A Lady's undergarments neatly folded. Silk of course.


Oh, nice touch! I wonder if I could make a similar substitution for work in the office, or while lecturing? :devil: Bill


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

fenway said:


> I got money that says:
> 
> Chase Hamilton = Howard
> 
> Anyone want any of it?


Fenway, I have thought this for the last week or so. If you need help fading the action, I am on your side.

FWIW, they both make me chuckle, unironically.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

stfu said:


> Fenway, I have thought this for the last week or so. If you need help fading the action, I am on your side.
> 
> FWIW, they both make me chuckle, unironically.


Now this is _so _odd, because for the past week or so, _I_ have been wondering if Howard and I were really the same person. Great minds and all that, I suppose... :icon_smile_wink:

But _how_ would we prove that myself and Howard were really the same entity?

Blood Tests? DNA Samples? See if _Howard _can answer a question that only _I_ would know the answer to?

Kind Regards,

Chase

P.S. stfu, there is no such word as "unironically." If I may, why not try "They both make me laugh, without irony."


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Chase Hamilton said:


> P.S. stfu, there is no such word as "unironically." If I may, why not try "They both make me laugh, without irony."


I guess we will agree to unagree.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

stfu said:


> I guess we will agree to unagree.


Unfortunately, no can do, stfu. _

You_ may agree to unagree; however, _I_ will agree to *disagree*. :icon_smile:

Kind Regards,

Chase


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

fenway said:


> I got money that says:
> 
> Chase Hamilton = Howard
> 
> Anyone want any of it?


So with Chase now gone, I gotta know. . .

Was I right?


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

fenway said:


> So with Chase now gone, I gotta know. . .
> 
> Was I right?


Interesting. In the final "Chase Hamilton" thread, found here, https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=88232
Mr. Kabbaz concludes with:



> "Chase Hamilton" and his alias "Net Reporter" were trolls.


So if Net Reporter and Chase Hamilton were one and the same, this very short thread, started by Net Reporter, becomes an interesting piece of evidence. Note the author of post #3:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64669


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Chase,
How was your birthday party?
And did you acquire an SJ to wear?

Pictures please

Cheers


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Since Chase has (thankfully) removed himself from our forum, could we let this thread die? Pretty please?


----------

